#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Что нужно иметь с собой для принятия прибежища?

## Моха

В конце апреля, в Ростов приезжает Драгоценный Учитель Геше Джампа Тинлей. Посоветуйте, что нужно взять с собой? :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

1. Полотенце.
2. Зубная щетка.
3. Зубная паста и мыло.
4. Смена белья.
5. Деньги на дорогу туда-обратно и проживание.
6. Документы.
7. Билеты в оба конца.
+
8. Мотивацию к принятию Прибежища.
9. Намерение принять Прибежище.
10. Осознавание цели принятия Прибежища.
11. Намерение практиковать в дальнейшем принятые на себя обязательства.
+
12. Голову на плечах.
13. Твердое убеждение, что Прибежище необходимо принимать именно у данного буддийского наставника, основанное на традиционных критериях "проверки учителя".

----------

Pema Sonam (23.03.2015), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (23.03.2015)

----------


## Моха

> 1. Полотенце.
> 2. Зубная щетка.
> 3. Зубная паста и мыло.
> 4. Смена белья.
> 5. Деньги на дорогу туда-обратно и проживание.
> 6. Документы.
> 7. Билеты в оба конца.
> +
> 8. Мотивацию к принятию Прибежища.
> ...


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Много?  :Smilie:  

Не беспокойтесь: если что-то с собою позабудете захватить - Будда Вас точно не заругает... Хотя подходить к Учителю, дарующему Вам Прибежище, все же лучше со свежепочищенными зубами.

А так, самое главное - пп. *10-13*.

----------


## Моха

Что есть пп. 10-13.?

----------


## Нико

> 1. Полотенце.
> 2. Зубная щетка.
> 3. Зубная паста и мыло.
> 4. Смена белья.
> 5. Деньги на дорогу туда-обратно и проживание.
> 6. Документы.
> 7. Билеты в оба конца.
> +
> 8. Мотивацию к принятию Прибежища.
> ...


Вы забыли про подношение Учителю...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В конце апреля, в Ростов приезжает Драгоценный Учитель Геше Джампа Тинлей. Посоветуйте, что нужно взять с собой?


Ничего не нужно. Если будут что вымогать, знайте: это секта.

----------


## Моха

Вопросов больше не имею!

----------

